# Now it's German spam....



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

This article  was in our local paper this morning...it's a new variant of the Sober virus. Bad thing was that it hit them as well.

Keep your eyes open for this one!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

last week i received a failure to deliver notice from yahoo,i noticed the message was german and listing links to sex sites
it was listed as being sent from my mail account but it was not sent from this computer,notified my isp but have not heard a thing back from them spent a few hours checking there was nothing hidden on the comp


----------

